# It just doesn't stop!



## lovemygirls (Feb 26, 2012)

Sorry to pollute the forum, but I have to rant. I am pissed. 

Lost my job today. And I was in the middle of a different business deal. My father in law (who I know has hired someone to dig into my past and current doings) called the people, just as they were sending the contract, and defamed my character. Now that deals off. 

I don't mean this to be a poor me post. Buy when does this stop!


----------



## FrankKissel (Nov 14, 2011)

lovemygirls said:


> Sorry to pollute the forum, but I have to rant. I am pissed.
> 
> Lost my job today. And I was in the middle of a different business deal. My father in law (who I know has hired someone to dig into my past and current doings) called the people, just as they were sending the contract, and defamed my character. Now that deals off.
> 
> I don't mean this to be a poor me post. Buy when does this stop!


Hire a lawyer. Pursue a tortious interference claim.
Good luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lovemygirls (Feb 26, 2012)

That's what I'm looking for!


----------



## lovemygirls (Feb 26, 2012)

Over and out everyone. I've got one of two places to end up.

Thanks to all for their advice, and I truly wish you all the best.


----------



## justabovewater (Jun 26, 2011)

What exactly does your last post mean lovemygirls?


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

DON'T YOU DO IT DUDE!!! 

THINK OF YOUR BABIES. THEY NEED YOU MAN!


----------



## jtut21 (Mar 21, 2012)

I am sorry for all that you are going through! Keep your chin up and all will be well soon. Just try and focus on the things you can be grateful for and hopefully that will at least make you feel better. 

To Your Happiness,

Josh


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey brother, where are you? Hope you didn't go and do something stupid.


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

lovemygirls said:


> Sorry to pollute the forum, but I have to rant. I am pissed.
> 
> Lost my job today. And I was in the middle of a different business deal. My father in law (who I know has hired someone to dig into my past and current doings) called the people, just as they were sending the contract, and defamed my character. Now that deals off.
> 
> I don't mean this to be a poor me post. Buy when does this stop!


That's awful, sorry to hear that happened, can you take legal action?


----------

